# Couple wanted to share Croatia charter



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, 

We are a couple planning a bareboat charter in Croatia for September. We are experienced sailors, very social and young 50's. 

We are looking for one or two other couples to share our charter. You should have some sailing experience. 

Dates are September 19 through 26, 2015.
The boat is a Grand Soleil 43.

As we have only chartered in the Caribbean and on the Gulf coast and are unfamiliar with the area, this time we are going as part of a flotilla.

Please get back to us if you have questions or interest.

John & Mari


----------



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## akavishon (Apr 29, 2007)

check your private message inbox


----------



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

akavishon said:


> check your private message inbox


Zoran, yes we're interested,
I'm trying to get enough posts so that I can PM to you. There is a 15 post minium.


----------



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

akavishon said:


> check your private message inbox


We missed you on skype last week. Are you still avail t-th this week?

John


----------



## vonnegute (May 12, 2013)

Hi Purple Lizard,

Are you a Moorings or Dream Yacht Charter owner and using your reciprocal time? Have you found sailing partners through forums or classifieds in the past?

My husband and I just bought a Lagoon 450 and put it in DYC. We want to explore all of the places they have bases with our owner time/owner use. One idea we have is to advertise that we will welcome another couple on our charter, if they can cover our airfare to that base. That seems like a win-win to me. I am curious what you think of the idea.


----------

